# Ferris Wheel at Night



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

f/14 2 second exposure ISO 100


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Awesome shot Jon! :thumbup:


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

My eyes hurt. Very nice shot


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Very creative, good work:thumbup:


----------

